# ERCP and GERD?



## jwaters (Sep 2, 2002)

Has this happened to anyone?Until I was about 41 years old, I simply had occasional heartburn and would be relieved with tums, etc. Then, I had an ERCP (and endoscopic procedure down through the esophagus in order to check and make sure that a duct was not blocked by a gallstone, etc.). Immediately afterwards I started having chronic gerd symptoms. After about a month of Prilosec, I felt like it was conquered, and (stupid me) did not refill the prescription and just stopped taking it. The gerd returned, and, for months now, I have been trying to manage it with Nexium, occasional Zantac, and tums. My big question is...do you think it is possible that the ERCP procedure could have caused my new tendency towards gerd?Hmmmmm.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Well, I had never had heartburn in all my 36 years until I had my gall bladder taken out and then immediately after my surgery, I started having these excruciating pains around the sternum area. No acid reducing drugs help me.My GI thought at first it was GERD but we could not test for it because it happens so sporadically that it could happen everyday for a week or not at all for a week so.....now she says I have "irritable esophagus". Nothing known to help it I guess or else that is her way of giving up on me.Anyway, I definitely think that test could contribute to problems now.I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it.


----------

